

A logarithmic image transformation - infinity
http://www.josleys.com/article_show.php?id=82

======
ColinWright
Very similar effect can be found here: <http://www.andrewlipson.com/>

Andrew is also the person who was behind some Lego(tm) reconstructions of
Escher's work:

<http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/balcony.html>

